# Cervelos no more due to cracks



## ralph1

I am now out of the Cervelo scene, I had a 2012 S2 and a 2008 R3-SL, the S2 went first with a crack on the seat tube about 200mm from where the seat goes in. Sent that to be repaired, and is back there now for a second time.

I was cleaning my R3-SL and turned it upside down to find a crack of about 25-30mm on the drive side chain stay, right near the cable hangar bit. This is not viable to repair as it would be approx. $450 to do so.

No warranty due to buying 2nd hand.

So I am done, I have a 2013 Cannondale EVO, and just bought a 2014 Felt FC frameset to build up.

Pete


----------



## adjtogo

Cracks happen quite frequently with CF bikes, my friend. I don't want to sound negative, but I've had two CF bikes, one a Bianchi Infinito, and the other a Giant Defy Advanced 1, that both cracked on me. Bianchi wouldn't warranty the frame, as they said I caused the crack as it wasn't a manufacture defect. I got a "crash replacement" frame for $600, built the bike back up, and sold it. I sold the cracked frame on ebay for $550. Then I bought the Defy, which ended up being recalled before it was delivered to me for cracked front forks. After the fork was replaced and the bike delivered to me, I had a loud creaking in the seatpost and stem area. It baffled the bike shop for weeks, and I was almost afraid to ride it. Giant put out a recall for the seatpost and clamp. Got the new post and clamp, and the creaking did quiet down a bit, but was still present. I got fed up with CF bikes, sold it, and now ride a 2014 Lynskey R255. I am happier than a pig in doo doo. That bike is bulet proof and the most comfortable bike I've ever had.

CF frames are popular because they are mass produced and nearly all riders have them. They are very expensive, and very vulnerable to cracks. There was absolutely no way I was buying another CF bike after having two bad ones.

Sorry to hear about your Cervelo. It is just one of the hundreds I've read on here lately that have cracked.


----------



## Peter P.

Another way to look at your problem is, if you have your Cervelo repaired by a reputable firm at your cost, that repaired joint is likely to be stronger and resistant to further failures. Your Cervelo will likely last a lot longer after that repair.

I tend to agree with adjtogo; carbon frames seem to have a short "mean time before failure". I only ride steel frames and forks and my experience has been roughly 10 years before tube failures. That's plenty satisfying to me.


----------



## adjtogo

Peter P. said:


> Another way to look at your problem is, if you have your Cervelo repaired by a reputable firm at your cost, that repaired joint is likely to be stronger and resistant to further failures. Your Cervelo will likely last a lot longer after that repair.
> 
> I tend to agree with adjtogo; carbon frames seem to have a short "mean time before failure". I only ride steel frames and forks and my experience has been roughly 10 years before tube failures. That's plenty satisfying to me.


When I sent my Infinito back to Bianchi of America in California, they took it to Calfee and they were going to charge $550 to repair it. I said for $600, I'll do the frame replacement, and move on with it. I didn't trust a repaired frame to ride on. One of the local group riders experienced fork failure after his CF fork was repaired. It was not good for him. He cracked his cheekbone, needed surgery on his clavicle, and plastic surgery on his face. Once it breaks, that's it for me. Time to move on.


----------



## RedNose44

I have about 7000 miles on my 2011 R5 (tracked on my garmin), and the frame is holding up great.


----------



## red elvis

Good thing I bought my frameset from an authorized dealer. It maybe expensive but at least it came with a lifetime warranty.
View attachment 300357


----------



## mik_git

I've got a 2012 cannondale hanging on my wall that cracked after 800km and they wouldn't warranty...oh well I bought a 2012 R3 and its still going strong...

Also, if you bought 2nd hand, how can you possibly know what had been done to it before, even if was owned by an old grannie who only rode it to the church on sunday...could have still had something bad happen to it that you never knew about...


----------



## adjtogo

mik_git said:


> I've got a 2012 cannondale hanging on my wall that cracked after 800km and they wouldn't warranty...oh well I bought a 2012 R3 and its still going strong...
> 
> Also, if you bought 2nd hand, how can you possibly know what had been done to it before, even if was owned by an old grannie who only rode it to the church on sunday...could have still had something bad happen to it that you never knew about...


None of that matters to a manufacturer. 

Was your Cannondale bought used? Why would Cannondale not warranty it? Have you tried to sell it in ebay?


----------



## MercRidnMike

adjtogo said:


> None of that matters to a manufacturer.
> 
> Was your Cannondale bought used? Why would Cannondale not warranty it? Have you tried to sell it in ebay?


It is super important to a manufacturer. 

In providing a warranty (usually limited to the original owner), they are providing a contractual obligation...that their product will be free of manufacturing defect and will perform under the conditions it is intended for. Buying a used bike a) typically means there is no warranty and b) also means you have no idea how the bike was previously handled.

I'd be interested in why C'Dale didn't warranty the frame too...my guess is that they would claim it is something the rider did (crash, abuse or similar outside of the conditions it was intended for).

As for Ralph, the OP, it is too bad that you've not had much luck with your S2s....mine has been great with no issues over the last couple seasons of my clyde butt riding it all over the place. At least Cervelo has been looking after you and they generally have a pretty good reputation for doing so. 

About the R3-Sl....sucks, but it's part of the risk in buying used. With CF bikes, buying used is more of a risk than alu or steel. 

Hopefully your experience with these and other CF bikes won't sour you to all CF frames.


----------



## mik_git

Disclaimer: saying Cannondale wouldn't warranty it is being a bit harsh (well very harsh, I probably shouldn't have said it it was more to the point of the OP), when I took it in I didn't think it would get warranteed, but I was hoping they would as it was no fault of mine that the crack developed in the seat tube. Figured I had about a 30/70% chance as there was no way I could prove that it wasn't may fault, I'd never had to deal with a warranty before, so didn't know how it would play out, wasn't overly upset with the outcome, just moved on and bought another bike. Biggest issue was it stuffed up my bike buying timeline.

My point was more of a counter to the OP who cracked 2 Cervelos, which is bad, but they were 2nd hand so having no idea what had happened to them before they cracked, but also then proceeded to go buy a Cannondale as if they would never crack...

As to not selling, well I stripped all the Ultegra off and put on the R3, then sold all the Rival that came on that, left with a frame and fork, it has more value hanging on the wall under my old Yeti frame in the lounge room than I'd get for selling it...


----------



## Trek_5200

It sounds like Cervelo owners will try to convince you that Cervelo's hold up as well as the industry's major carbon bike manufacturers. Sadly that isn't the case. There are just too many reports out there. You certainly hear of a lot less frame failures with Canondale.


----------



## SwimCycle09

Out of curiosity...Is there any available data on number of frame failures from major manufacturers for the last year? 5 years? 10 years?


----------



## MercRidnMike

Trek_5200 said:


> It sounds like Cervelo owners will try to convince you that Cervelo's hold up as well as the industry's major carbon bike manufacturers. Sadly that isn't the case. There are just too many reports out there. You certainly hear of a lot less frame failures with Canondale.


Not quite the case IME....our local C'dale dealers have dealt with their fair share (as have the Treks, Spesh's, Giants, etc...). Difference, IMO, is the total volume and perception. Cervelo isn't one of the huge companies out there (lower volume, fewer lines to "hide" any CF issues in), they are perceived as a bit of a boutique brand and they have a reputation of being on the leading edge of design. Three qualities that make it more significant and talked about when they have a failures.

For example: If one model out of a 50 bike lineup (including mtbs, road bikes, race bikes, cruisers, hybrids) has issues, it is less a perceived problem (and easier to hide) than if one model out of an 8 model high performance/race road/tri/track bike lineup has issues. 

Personally, I like that Cervelo does a really good job (overall...there have been shortcomings in Europe especially) on the customer service and warranty work. I see a lot more "happy endings" to Cervelo issues than I've seen with other brands and that's probably part of the perception as well. If you're treated well, you tell folks. More often it is the "they treated me like crap" and "they wouldn't warranty my frame" stories you hear about with the "big boys." 

Just my POV....as in all things, YMMV.


----------



## jmorgan

My S5 only has 8900mi on it. No issues.


----------



## Trek_5200

SwimCycle09 said:


> Out of curiosity...Is there any available data on number of frame failures from major manufacturers for the last year? 5 years? 10 years?


What bike manufacturer would release such information. It will never be truly known.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Brought my 2011 S2 in the March of 2012. I have ridden almost 8000 miles on it and have not seen any issues. I take really good care to clean it after I get caught in the rain whenever that happens. I don't know if my weight(145lb) have anything to do with it since it is less stress on the bike. Also, it is a size 51cm, which make it compact, likely to have less stress than a bigger frame(56cm-60cm)?


----------



## Braincuttermd

A Coworker cracked two cervelo frames, a S series and a R3, no crashes! He got both replaced by cervelo. My two year old R3 has no obvious cracks but I am a bit of a slow rider.


----------



## mfdemicco

I have had a number of Trek full carbon bikes over the years. None have had frame or fork cracks. I'll caveat this by saying that these were US made frames. I can't comment on the Chinese made ones. Trek does have a good warranty though.


----------



## kiwisimon

mfdemicco said:


> I have had a number of Trek full carbon bikes over the years. None have had frame or fork cracks. I'll caveat this by saying that these were US made frames. I can't comment on the Chinese made ones. Trek does have a good warranty though.


Question, if the frames never cracked, why have you changed them so often? I must be missing something. Is there really that much of a performance edge to be gained from the bi-annual upgrade of a frame?


----------



## ralph1

Couldn't help myself and picked up this 2014 R3 with 11spd Di2 Ultegra.


----------



## Buckwheat987

looks great...lets hope you have better luck this time.


----------

